# Jaime Lynn Spears is Pregnant



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 19, 2007)

just saw that jamie lynn spears WHO IS FREAKIN' 16, is pregnant!! she confirmed to ok! magazine, that is RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 19, 2007)

I was just about to post this! wtf!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2007)

16-Year-Old Jamie Lynn Spears Is Pregnant

Posted Dec 18th 2007 7:17PM by TMZ Staff




Jamie Lynn Spears, 16, has confirmed to *OK! Magazine* that she is pregnant. Oh. My. God.

A source tells us the interview, which hits stands tomorrow, is six pages and is on the record with Jamie Lynn and her mother. She tells the mag that the father is Casey Aldridge, who she has been dating for some time and first met at church. Brit's younger sister, star of Nick's "Zoey 101," says she's keeping the baby.

Sources tell us that she has not yet told her older sister. Well, she knows now.

*UPDATE*: Nickelodeon issued the following statement this afternoon: "We respect Jamie Lynn's decision to take responsibility in this sensitive and personal situation. We know this is a very difficult time for her and her family, and our primary concern right now is for Jamie Lynn's well being."


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 19, 2007)

We know alot of kids are having sex at a young age now, but why the hell aren't they careful?..because i know i wouldn't want a kid at 16. Stupid kids.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 19, 2007)

I merged both of the jamie lynn threads.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess the Spears women don't understand the concept of "contraception"


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 19, 2007)

umm, i gues moderators feel free to delete my thread on the same subject since i cant post anymore on it, (checked to make sure there wasnt already a thread about it first, and there wasnt) but yeah, this just makes the WHOLE family look great now! lol!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess the Spears women don't understand the concept of "contraception" Or anyone in Hollywood for that matter


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 19, 2007)

That's unbelieveable! There's no reason for her to be pregnant, especially with all the birth control options out there.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow! I figured she'd be the "good" one... I just hope she doesn't look up to Britney for parenting advice!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 19, 2007)

i think its just ridiculous how the "new" hollywood "in" thing to do is get pregnant!! like everybody is getting pregnant just because its cool , but jamie lynn is just stupid!! even on talk shows its like the cool new thing, remember when EVEYBODY had little chihuahuas, now heck lets all have babies!! even #1 moron of them all paris hilton is hinting around that she wants a baby, and so has lindsay lohan, and with jessica alba pregnant too makes you think their just doing it cause all the cool celbrities are pregnant or have babies. i sooo want to see jamie lynn in a couple of years. oh and i knew jamie lynn wasnt the innocent sister, she has a mouth on her like a drunken sailor.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah I always thought Jamie Lynn was worse than her sister its just that no one really cared because she wasnt Britney.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2007)

i always thought she was the "good" one.. not saying she's bad because things do happen... just thought she will be more careful... she's 16 but hey at least she can support it and doesnt have to rely on her mother.. just hope the father of the baby isnt like k-fed and wont take her money.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 19, 2007)

She'll probably have a reality show within a month.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 19, 2007)

i blame the parents.

no seriously i do. obviously neither britney or jamie lynn had real love in their lives because they both want babies so young, its like their desperate for unconditional love.

but when i read the title to this i swear my eyes actually went really wide. i thought she was sensible and seemed to have her head screwed on right. im totally shocked!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 19, 2007)

BAHAHA!

Dumb, dumb, dumb.

I don't care but Patricia said it best - there are contraceptives out there and should've been more careful about it. I can't knock a person down for having sex at a young age but if you're doing "adult" things then act like one and use protection.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 19, 2007)

wow.


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow! When I read the title, I thought it was Jamie Lynn Sigler and I was like, oh that's cool! It didn't even cross my mind that it was this little girl! She's in for a rough ride. I know some people can be good mom's at a young age, but you miss out on being a kid! I had my son at 19 and that was young enough for me!


----------



## fawp (Dec 19, 2007)

Whoa...


----------



## girl2006 (Dec 19, 2007)

that is beyond ridiculous......she is 16 for goodness sakes! what was she thinking!! their family is screwed up anyways so i'm not that surprised.

hopefully she'll do better than britney


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 19, 2007)

How old is the father? Was it even legal for them to be having sex? Geez.

This is really sad.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How old is the father? Was it even legal for them to be having sex? Geez.
This is really sad.

He's 19. One article I read said they met at church and were living together, lol.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow... I wonder if Nickelodeon will keep her on their network. She isn't a very good example for her fans.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 19, 2007)

Lol...I dont even know what to say but WOW...Hopefully we wont have another Britney


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2007)

agreed, with the amount of protection available even just over the counter, there was no need for her to get pregnant.

what a sad story... I also thought she was the 'normal' one. The whole family seems to have issues it seems

that being said, good on her for taking responsibility. We can only hope she'll do a good job and if so then congrats to her I guess. It's not like she can't support it


----------



## pure25honey (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG the whole world is pregnant! Jessica, Jlo, Giada, Nicole, Lily Allen, Halle. It's like children of the corn! Haha!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 19, 2007)

I was shocked to hear this.. I cant imagine Nick allowing her to do a TV show with her 16 year old pregnant belly showing through a tube top. lol. I think parents would burn the Nick studio down.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Picture of the cover.


----------



## Saje (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow. Congrats to her? People give condoms for free now... 0-0


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 19, 2007)

who's next? dakota fanning? oh how about amy winehouse? oh wait her mans in jail right now, but wouldnt that be crazy!!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 19, 2007)

lol. nooooo not amy. I think child protective services would take the child from birth!! hopefully!!!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Dec 19, 2007)

Britney had a baby in her 20's not her teens!! and she wanted to get married and have kids and thats what she did....jamie on the other hand dont know what happend with her....but hey there are alot of teens that get pregnant....I think you can have a kid at any age just aslong as you can handle it and your responsilbe about it.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 19, 2007)

and what a slap in the face to britney to hear about it with the rest of the world! makes me wonder what she's done to Jamie Lynn to make her not tell her something so big.


----------



## girlie2010 (Dec 19, 2007)

thats insane


----------



## Maysie (Dec 19, 2007)

*jaw drops*

I feel sad for her. It's going to be a major reality check when the baby is born. Good luck to her I guess.


----------



## michixboo (Dec 19, 2007)

i'm not a big fan of celeb. gossip,

but i respect her for deciding to

keep the baby &amp; continue with the

pregnancy. SO many 16 year olds

are getting pregnant. i really don't

see the big deal. it was her choice,

her life, people need to just let it

be. i'm probably going to get attacked

for this post, but it's just what i feel.

i'm not saying it's okay for people to

get pregnant at such a young age,

but hey, atleast she's being responsible

enough to continue with it &amp; not

kill the poor baby. just thinking positivly.

[atleast trying to lol]


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am pretty speechless.

:




ver it::

I always liked Jaime, and I don't think any less of her because of what happened. Has anyone read the article? Condoms can break, who knows. It's probably likely that she didn't use protection though... but maybe we're wrong. I am glad she is having the baby. I hope she doesn't follow in Britney's footsteps. Motherhood usually matures people for the better, but just the opposite in Britney's case.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 19, 2007)

Shes such a dumbass &amp; isnt a 16yr old dating a 19yr old illeagal? The last time i checked it was.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 19, 2007)

I dont think going through with a pregnancy necessarily makes you "responsible". The true test of responsibilty is going to come when the baby is born.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG...what an idiot!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 19, 2007)

Well allow me to be the different person in this thread: so what if she is pregnant? Wow!! OMG!!! What a shock!!! The rates of teenage pregnancy have been rising since I had a baby at 16. I really dont see the big deal. Young ladies and yeah, children having children are so double standard because someone is under 18, the outside has expectations that "this is a child" and expect for the person to fail. Well...blah!

There are older people that dont take care of children properly, lets have a looksie at the grown man that left his 2 year old in a hot car, so he could get his d*** sucked in a brothel. He was grown. He didnt conceive that child at 16, so what's the excuse? Brit Brit was grown, she wasnt 16, what's her excuse. The lady here in Mississippi in another county that left her kids at home to go to the club with no electricity, gas, water, ect and they burned the house down trying to get warm. 6 kids died...She was grown, what's her excuse for bad parenting!?

Parenting has no age and no boundaries. Parenting comes with no parenting guides, just the many opinions of many-many which, never had a child. Now, if you live with mommy and daddy, breeding in the basement, and have no nothing but a 100 dollar a week job, then no you shouldn't have a baby. Notice age wasnt mentioned.

And in conclusion, this is a "pick your poision" for the public game. 1- she has a baby young, the public is appalled, 2- she has an abortion, the public is appalled.

Sorry for the hijack, my 2 cents turns into 2 dollars, lol


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PRETTYSECRETS21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think going through with a pregnancy necessarily makes you "responsible". The true test of responsibilty is going to come when the baby is born. exactly. britney went through with her pregnancies and i shudder to think of the kind of person who would call her a responsible parent. but kudos to jamie for facing up to what shes done and not just taking the easy way out. she must be really scared right now.

and what is going on with britney? x17online.com have a video of her taken about an hour ago telling paps "my sister is not pregnant"...err...someone should tell your sister then cos she thinks she is!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well allow me to be the different person in this thread: so what if she is pregnant? Wow!! OMG!!! What a shock!!! The rates of teenage pregnancy have been rising since I had a baby at 16. I really dont see the big deal. Young ladies and yeah, children having children are so double standard because someone is under 18, the outside has expectations that "this is a child" and expect for the person to fail. Well...blah!
There are older people that dont take care of children properly, lets have a looksie at the grown man that left his 2 year old in a hot car, so he could get his d*** sucked in a brothel. He was grown. He didnt conceive that child at 16, so what's the excuse? Brit Brit was grown, she wasnt 16, what's her excuse. The lady here in Mississippi in another county that left her kids at home to go to the club with no electricity, gas, water, ect and they burned the house down trying to get warm. 6 kids died...She was grown, what's her excuse for bad parenting!?

Parenting has no age and no boundaries. Parenting comes with no parenting guides, just the many opinions of many-many which, never had a child. Now, if you live with mommy and daddy, breeding in the basement, and have no nothing but a 100 dollar a week job, then no you shouldn't have a baby. Notice age wasnt mentioned.

And in conclusion, this is a "pick your poision" for the public game. 1- she has a baby young, the public is appalled, 2- she has an abortion, the public is appalled.

Sorry for the hijack, my 2 cents turns into 2 dollars, lol

I still find it a shock when a young person has a kid. Shoot, all my friends are 21 and getting preggars and I'm here thinking "Dude - there goes your youth!" Yeah, having a kid doesn't stop life and what not, but it does change it a whole lot.

This girl, and every other young person pregnant out there, have their whole life to get pregnant and birth control pills plus a thousand other contraceptive are made to prolong that until that time comes. Accidents happen yep, but accidents can be preventable. Abstinent is also really good too. I heard their rate was like, ugh um, 100% or something like that? Yeah.

And matter of fact, teen birth rates have declined significantly in the past decade compared to other decades. Only, I think, in the past few years has it risen a bit.

So it is shocking and I do see the deal in it because isn't she some type of role model?

IF she is preggars, I doubt she'll fail - girl is practically born into riches. But I also doubt her career will ever be the same... look at Brit-Brit after she had them kids and gone all mental. I'll wait for the day when Jamie brings that razor to her hair...


----------



## macface (Dec 19, 2007)

Like little John says WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## butterflyblue (Dec 19, 2007)

She is in for a reality check after her baby is born, that is so much for someone so young.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats a damn shame! I guess using condoms isn't the "cool" thing to do in H-Wood. Oh well hope she's a better parent than Brit-Brit.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 19, 2007)

At least she has the finances, if not the maturity to take care of the baby.


----------



## marinasmith (Dec 19, 2007)

Britney was all like "high five, jamie" LOL

But seriously, I heard she was living with her boyfriend... isn't 16 a little young to do that?


----------



## vickih (Dec 19, 2007)

OK do people know longer use birth control?????

good grief. the drama continues.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 19, 2007)

and The mother, Lynn Spears, is writing a parenting "How To" book.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and The mother, Lynn Spears, is writing a parenting "How To" book. not anymore. lol


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not shocked at all...I mean for real look at her "wonderful" role model of a sister. I don't feel bad for her though it's unfortunate and she should have been SMART enough to use protection but it's not the end of the world especially for someone with major money and hopefully a good support system and maturity.

I still can't be all happy and congratulatory to most teenage mothers because it's hard out here as a adult with a child and it's even harder when you wanna be a somewhat normal teen and can't cause you have a little one on your hip. I just hope she's a better mother to her child than her sister is.


----------



## NYchic (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shes such a dumbass &amp; isnt a 16yr old dating a 19yr old illeagal? The last time i checked it was. It depends on the state. In some states, the age of consent is 16. Here in NY, it's 17.
But yeah it could be considered statutory rape.

Anyways having unprotected sex is really stupid. Not only can you get pregnant but what about all the STD's out there? I mean seriously, some people never learn.

Two words for all the people having unprotected sex: Planned Parenthood


----------



## Solimar (Dec 19, 2007)

Ya know...all I can hope is that at 16, she is the exception, and can actually raise her child. I do think that she made a bad decision, but your actions have consequences, and these are them. At 16, I don't think a person can say that they are _ready_ for a baby. Mentally, your brain doesn't start to develop *reasoning* skills until you are 21, and your brain only is fully mature at 25. I can't say that having sex at 16 is wrong...but having a baby at 16 is something that I would think seriously about before doing it. She's just a kid...let's hope she does okay with raising one.

I do not think she should be a role model for younger kids, though. You can't glamorize or romanticize something that is more often than not, a disaster.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 19, 2007)

I had my son born at the age of 17 so I know this won't be easy. I don't blame the parents at all because in the end a person is gonna make their own decisions no matter what. She was old enough to have her own show and make her choices and was treated like an adult. She made an adult mistake and is therefore going to deal with the consequences. Like an adult she also made the decision to keep the baby and move forward, for which I do applaud her for instead of choosing to abort and make the same mistake over and over again with such an easy way to get rid of it. Saying that it was all her parents fault and like saying her parents open her legs and positioned the guy on top. She is obviously mature on some level to be an actor and handle her career at such a young age so she knew what she was doing. I'm not saying that maybe the decisions her parents made with her didn't affect her at all whether it was for the better or for the worse, but in the end she had Britney as a perfect example of what not to do. She just made a mistake that millions of girls make every day, but being in the spotlight it is magnified a millions times more. Everyone knows that celebrities aren't immune to drugs, alcohol and jail/prison or sex so why should they be completely immune to teenage mothers? Kinda like cheating; you can't stop a person from cheating on you because no matter what you do or say they're gonna do what they want in the end. We don't know the whole story because the tabloids are always full of crap. All we can do is hope for the best and hope that the baby is well taken care as oppose to it's cousins. As far as birth control goes, nothing is 100 percent effective except for abstinence. For all we know the condom broke or she took the pill to late. Who are we to judge? We can only speculate. But if she releases a statement saying that she DID NOT IN FACT USE birth control then DEE DEE DEE!!!!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 19, 2007)

As far as "who are we to judge", I hate when people say that. as if giving our thoughts on a matter is some how wrong.


----------



## Andi (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ya know...all I can hope is that at 16, she is the exception, and can actually raise her child. I do think that she made a bad decision, but your actions have consequences, and these are them. At 16, I don't think a person can say that they are _ready_ for a baby. Mentally, your brain doesn't start to develop *reasoning* skills until you are 21, and your brain only is fully mature at 25. I can't say that having sex at 16 is wrong...but having a baby at 16 is something that I would think seriously about before doing it. She's just a kid...let's hope she does okay with raising one. 
I do not think she should be a role model for younger kids, though. You can't glamorize or romanticize something that is more often than not, a disaster.

ITA! And btw, she met this guy at church? Hmmm IÂ´m not gonna say anything else about this now






Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I still find it a shock when a young person has a kid. Shoot, all my friends are 21 and getting preggars and I'm here thinking "Dude - there goes your youth!" Yeah, having a kid doesn't stop life and what not, but it does change it a whole lot.

This girl, and every other young person pregnant out there, have their whole life to get pregnant and birth control pills plus a thousand other contraceptive are made to prolong that until that time comes. Accidents happen yep, but accidents can be preventable.

yup, I also think itÂ´s a big deal. Teen pregancies should not become the standard, it should stay the exception..I think nobody would disagree on that one. ItÂ´s not that hard to use BC, for christÂ´s sake


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 19, 2007)

UGH! That's terrible but for some reason I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah I just saw it too and it happens everyday where I'm from. I just respect her for keeping the baby, most 16 y/o don't. Wonder how her mom feels?


----------



## CandyApple (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe, she's going to be a mom!!!


----------



## asianada (Dec 19, 2007)

I was about to post something like this but I see that you already hit the point. We can't judge her parenting skills because the baby hasn't arrived yet, so to say she's an idiot is irrelevan't because she, so far, seems to be doing the right thing in keeping the baby. She has the money and support so I think the child would be very priviledged. There are plenty of 30 somethings that do not deserve to parents.

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well allow me to be the different person in this thread: so what if she is pregnant? Wow!! OMG!!! What a shock!!! The rates of teenage pregnancy have been rising since I had a baby at 16. I really dont see the big deal. Young ladies and yeah, children having children are so double standard because someone is under 18, the outside has expectations that "this is a child" and expect for the person to fail. Well...blah!
There are older people that dont take care of children properly, lets have a looksie at the grown man that left his 2 year old in a hot car, so he could get his d*** sucked in a brothel. He was grown. He didnt conceive that child at 16, so what's the excuse? Brit Brit was grown, she wasnt 16, what's her excuse. The lady here in Mississippi in another county that left her kids at home to go to the club with no electricity, gas, water, ect and they burned the house down trying to get warm. 6 kids died...She was grown, what's her excuse for bad parenting!?

Parenting has no age and no boundaries. Parenting comes with no parenting guides, just the many opinions of many-many which, never had a child. Now, if you live with mommy and daddy, breeding in the basement, and have no nothing but a 100 dollar a week job, then no you shouldn't have a baby. Notice age wasnt mentioned.

And in conclusion, this is a "pick your poision" for the public game. 1- she has a baby young, the public is appalled, 2- she has an abortion, the public is appalled.

Sorry for the hijack, my 2 cents turns into 2 dollars, lol


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Shock, Disappointment Over Jamie Lynn's Pregnancy







Jamie Lynn Spears's announcement Tuesday that she is pregnant at 16 has generated an immediate groundswell of strong opinion, much of it negative, with many suggesting Spears may have lost all credibility as a teen role model.

The reactions have flooded in from PEOPLE readers and celebrity bloggers. And while some have expressed sympathy for the family's plight, others see the news as a major step back in the fight against teen pregnancy â€“ and are holding Spears, her parents and her employer, Nickelodeon, accountable.

Here are some of the reactions:

â€¢ PEOPLE reader Haley P., Melrose, Mass.: "My 11-year-old daughter looks up to girls like Jamie Lynn and Miley Cyrus. Thank goodness she still has Miley."

â€¢ PEOPLE reader Heather C., Dallas: "This is a shock to anyone? Where are the role models? ... I blame the parents on this one for not educating their daughters to behave like ladies. I'm originally from Louisiana and am embarrassed that they are from my home state. I feel sorry for them actually. I hope that Nickelodeon cancels her show."

â€¢ PEOPLE reader Heather in Worcester, Mass.: "Maybe in the future when parents are thinking of putting their kids in showbiz they will look at this family and think twice. I don't feel sorry for Jamie Lynn, I think what she did was stupid and selfish. I absolutely feel sorry for [her mother] Lynne Spears, she has gone through so much with Britney, and now this."

â€¢ PEOPLE reader T. Olson in Green Bay, Wis.: "Let her be and let her learn her lesson without the camera in her face [and belly]. I can recall a few years ago when BeyoncÃ©'s 17-year-old sister was pregnant [and not married] and no one placed her face on the front of their magazines."

Around the Web

â€¢ Perez Hilton: "Dang. We thought Jamie Lynn was the nice and normal one."

â€¢ Pink Is the New Blog: "I am so not looking forward to seeing pictures of Jamie Lynn Spears with a baby bump."

â€¢ The Superficial: "Well, at least Jamie Lynn Spears has some first-hand experience in how not to raise a child thanks to big sister Brit."

â€¢ Defamer: "She's continuing the proud family tradition of ill-advised pregnancies established by infant-fumbling, mothering-impaired older sister Britney."

â€¢ Radar magazine: "The response? A comforting hug from her employer Nickelodeon, the cover of OK! magazine, and a portrayal of the events framed in the soft light of an after-school special."

â€¢ Bonnie Fuller, columnist, The Huffington Post: "Lynne Spears, what were you thinking? Or not thinking and not doing?"


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 19, 2007)

Good grief!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 19, 2007)

So Lynne's book, was it by any chance titled 'If I Did It, Here's How It Happened Part II: Pimping Your Daughters to Hollywood'?


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So Lynne's book, was it by any chance titled 'If I Did It, Here's How It Happened Part II: Pimping Your Daughters to Hollywood'?


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 20, 2007)

There trash anyway. Who cares. They have a horrible mom in the first place. What do you expect.


----------



## Saja (Dec 20, 2007)

Can I point out that there is a small percentage of the popultion who's body does not react to birth control. Its hormone issue, my aunt has it. THey dont test you for that until AFTER you find out your pregnant. hahah. Just saying, its not always cuz the kids screwed up.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shock, Disappointment Over Jamie Lynn's Pregnancy
http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/200...pears5_180.jpg

Jamie Lynn Spears's announcement Tuesday that she is pregnant at 16 has generated an immediate groundswell of strong opinion, much of it negative, with many suggesting Spears may have lost all credibility as a teen role model.

The reactions have flooded in from PEOPLE readers and celebrity bloggers. And while some have expressed sympathy for the family's plight, others see the news as a major step back in the fight against teen pregnancy â€“ and are holding Spears, her parents and her employer, Nickelodeon, accountable.

Here are some of the reactions:

â€¢ PEOPLE reader Haley P., Melrose, Mass.: "My 11-year-old daughter looks up to girls like Jamie Lynn and Miley Cyrus. Thank goodness she still has Miley."

â€¢ PEOPLE reader Heather C., Dallas: "This is a shock to anyone? Where are the role models? ... I blame the parents on this one for not educating their daughters to behave like ladies. I'm originally from Louisiana and am embarrassed that they are from my home state. I feel sorry for them actually. I hope that Nickelodeon cancels her show."

â€¢ PEOPLE reader Heather in Worcester, Mass.: "Maybe in the future when parents are thinking of putting their kids in showbiz they will look at this family and think twice. I don't feel sorry for Jamie Lynn, I think what she did was stupid and selfish. I absolutely feel sorry for [her mother] Lynne Spears, she has gone through so much with Britney, and now this."

â€¢ PEOPLE reader T. Olson in Green Bay, Wis.: "Let her be and let her learn her lesson without the camera in her face [and belly]. I can recall a few years ago when BeyoncÃ©'s 17-year-old sister was pregnant [and not married] and no one placed her face on the front of their magazines."

Around the Web

â€¢ Perez Hilton: "Dang. We thought Jamie Lynn was the nice and normal one."

â€¢ Pink Is the New Blog: "I am so not looking forward to seeing pictures of Jamie Lynn Spears with a baby bump."

â€¢ The Superficial: "Well, at least Jamie Lynn Spears has some first-hand experience in how not to raise a child thanks to big sister Brit."

â€¢ Defamer: "She's continuing the proud family tradition of ill-advised pregnancies established by infant-fumbling, mothering-impaired older sister Britney."

â€¢ Radar magazine: "The response? A comforting hug from her employer Nickelodeon, the cover of OK! magazine, and a portrayal of the events framed in the soft light of an after-school special."

â€¢ Bonnie Fuller, columnist, The Huffington Post: "Lynne Spears, what were you thinking? Or not thinking and not doing?"

After reading this, I think people need to back the f**k off of Jaime Lynn. Yes getting pregnant wasn't the smartest move on the planet for her, but what is done is done. 
In my opinion Jaime is still a good role model, because of the fact that she faced up to what she did, admitted it to the world before she was outed by some tabloid, and she is doing the responsible thing by keeping the baby.


----------



## amandabelle (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michixboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm not a big fan of celeb. gossip,but i respect her for deciding to

keep the baby &amp; continue with the

pregnancy. SO many 16 year olds

are getting pregnant. i really don't

see the big deal. it was her choice,

her life, people need to just let it

be. i'm probably going to get attacked

for this post, but it's just what i feel.

i'm not saying it's okay for people to

get pregnant at such a young age,

but hey, atleast she's being responsible

enough to continue with it &amp; not

kill the poor baby. just thinking positivly.

[atleast trying to lol]

100% agree!


----------



## Colorlicious (Dec 20, 2007)

kids having kids... ::sighs::


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 21, 2007)

all i'm going to say is her life as a teenager is over.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can I point out that there is a small percentage of the popultion who's body does not react to birth control. Its hormone issue, my aunt has it. THey dont test you for that until AFTER you find out your pregnant. hahah. Just saying, its not always cuz the kids screwed up. That's why there's condom. That rubber band thingy... abstinent.To point out a few.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah but wait girls!! who said her youth is over? this IS the spears family we're talking about after all, as soon as her baby is born this spark inside her will ignite and she'll be partying her ass off and hanging out with paris and lindsay!!!! watch!!!!!!!


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 21, 2007)

People are only making such a big deal because she's

a) Britney's sister

B) In the celebrity limelight

Whilst, I personally do not condone this, I would just like to point out that she is not the only 16 year old who is pregnant- there are many.


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 23, 2007)

I didn't know that, I'm speechless at the moment


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 23, 2007)

This is getting ridiculous! What is going on with that family? What a shame. I really hope she has some support from her parents and the father of that child.


----------



## tammytt (Dec 23, 2007)

I blame the parents as well. The girls action BOTH is a reflection of what their parents taught or lack of teaching that makes them FREAKS!


----------



## ivette (Dec 23, 2007)

i can't say i'm suprised.i just thought that she was more sensible then her sister, brittany.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 23, 2007)

Where the hell is the dad in all this?


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 23, 2007)

IMO 16 is an insane age to have a baby


----------



## Saje (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Curiosity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif People are only making such a big deal because she's
a) Britney's sister

B) In the celebrity limelight

Whilst, I personally do not condone this, I would just like to point out that she is not the only 16 year old who is pregnant- there are many.

That may be but they are (sadly) nameless to us - Jaime is a big deal because we are exposed to her in the media - just like if we know someone or are exposed to someone who is 16 and pregnant - it is a big deal to us. I am sure its no big deal to anyone who doesnt know who jaime lynn is and has not heard of this news yet.

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where the hell is the dad in all this? I know! I never hear about Daddy Spears. Unlike daddy Lohan...


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Dec 23, 2007)

bleh. stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Sheikah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, I admit I was shocked, but I don't think this means she's going to turn up like Britney. After all the BC available now there's sincerely no excuse but shit happens. She and her boyfriend both sound like mature and responsible people, lets hope they raise their child properly and wish them luck. Who knows, maybe she'll turn out to be a great mom unlike her sister, only time will tell.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 24, 2007)

my mom came running in the day they announced it on tv from the other room to tell me.

i thought like something happened to my dad or my sister or someone else we know.

but when she told me i was like 'hua, not suprised' and went about wandering online.

well later on i went on cnn.com to check out the news and there was the story on the front page of cnn.com, then pretty much ignored it.

my mom keeps talking about it, but she's big into these celebrity things.


----------



## pomie (Dec 24, 2007)

She's too young.

There are many problems with this family.

Hope they can pass bad things soon.


----------



## rerunhaley (Dec 24, 2007)

She is way too young to be a good mom!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I know! I never hear about Daddy Spears. Unlike daddy Lohan...

he's an alcoholic, a prescription pill addict, and about 5 years ago he stole $5000 from Britney and spent it on cocaine and prostitutes. seriously that is the only thing i have ever heard said about this man. oh and apparently he owns an ice cream parlour lol.
but actually he seems like the sensible one in the family! i remember just before britney went into rehab he said something like 'my ex wife and i are concerned about her, she's a real sick little girl'...glad to hear someone realises that! and he's meant to be heart broken cos he thinks Jamie has ruined her life and was furious that Lynne pimped her out to OK magazine.


----------



## Saje (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh good to know. I thought he was just gone. I just hope things work out ok for all the spears kids. Current and future.


----------

